# Protrek PRG-600 In Depth Review



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

So, I'm weak ;-), I pull the trigger on the PRG-600. I got it for a pretty good price for this recently released watch. It's basically the cheapest Casio watch you can get for new _with a smart crown_. Without further ado, here are my initial impressions for this watch. I will explain a little further after the Pros and Cons lists.

*Cons:*

Different buttons layout & use of smart crown meaning a steeper learning curve. 
Hand alignment is fully automated and not user adjustable. 
Mode hand is mostly unnecessary and can be easily obscured. 
Bezel provides little or no protection to the crystal, since it's not recessed. 
Steel backplate is a little heavy and could give strain to wrist when worn for a long duration. 
Some cost cutting in plastic fit and finish for the watch case. 
Smart crown can still be wobbled slightly in fully locked position. 
Only a 60min timer. 

*Pros:*

Excellent dual LEDs illumination for face and LCD. Not too bright and not too dim. 
Decent amount of traditional lume on hands and markers. 
Excellent legibility for the STN negative LCD display for day and night, as well as in different angles. 
Very comfortable silicone strap, which does not attract much dust either. 
Versatile lug design and can fit many aftermarket straps. 
Latest gen Casio analog automation technologies, including tough movement, independent hands and smart crown. 
Second hand hits every marker accurately. 
Accurate and familiar Version 3 ABC/T sensors. Though no horizontally compensated compass. 
Just the right size, not too big and not too small. 
Overall a great field watch design, with some dressiness yet subtle and functional. 

In this watch the smart crown replaces the adjust button (10 o'clock). The 10 o'clock button is now for some other functions (not much in the PRG600). While the crown is not too complicated to use, it certainly adds an additional step to unlock it if not already. Some of the button controls could be a little weird at first, such as the time settings are divided into 2 portions: part of the settings via 8 o'clock button and part via the 10 o'clock button. Such as to do a manual hand parking (to 2 o'clock resting position), you need to press the light button first, hold it, then press the 8 o'clock button, NOT press them simultaneously! So it could be a bit of learning curve to those used to normal G-Shock button operations. Here's the manual for those interested in the detail operations.

http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5497.pdf

In my opinion I think the smart crown is a totally optional design, and the PRG600 can easily be designed with just button operations for all its functions. Having a smart crown does not reduce the overall number of buttons, yet adds unnecessary complications and potential source of failure. The PRG600 also suffer some observable cost cutting in the plastic fit and finishes. The plastic case under the metal bezel looks obviously cheaper (see 1st pic below). You can see in the 2nd picture below my crown is not exactly flush with the watch case in the locked position. I can use my finger to wobble the crown a little bit sideways (toward its guards each side), even in the locked position. Although the movement is very small and I am sure it does not affect water resistance, it's never the same sense of security as a true lock crown in a traditional metal diver watch.

























There's a hand home alignment mode, but the alignment is done automatically via its tough movement self-correction capability. Unlike in some other Casio watches, such as the GA1100, where user interaction is required for aligning the hands, the PRG600 does not allow any user interaction. So you're basically stuck with whatever alignment given by the manufacturer. Gladly mine is accurately aligned, even though it doesn't seem so in the picture below.









You can see in the picture above the mode indicator dial is fully in view, but in reality in the timekeeping mode it is being obscuring most of the time. It can be obscured by the second hand slightly. It can be obscured by both the tip (white part) and the back (black part) of both the minute and hour hands. The mode dial does not provide indications for the compass and altimeter modes either. Since the mode names are also indicated in the LCD, the model dial is truly redundant. The watch can do without it for sure. Without the crown and the mode dial, Casio could have a watch even cleaner in its look and even lower in cost.

The back of the watch is consisted of a big slab of steel with the raised section beautifully etched. Good thing, bad thing. Good thing is that it makes the watch feel more substantial. Bad thing is that it adds weight and makes the cheaper plastic case sandwiched between the steel bezel and steel back even more out of place. I tend to get more skin irritation from etched steel than polished steel too.

















The band is very soft and comfortable for both wearing it a bit loose or tight. As noted in my Pros, the PRG600 with its excellent LCD legibility, night time illumination, and the "good old" ABC/T sensors is no doubt a competent field watch. It has its shortcomings, but just as in any Casio watch or any watch for that matter.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are two more pics from this morning.  You can see how the hand is obscuring the mode dial and how good the lume is.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Great review and the watch looks very nice!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for your review. It's a good looking watch.

The PRG-600 seems more similar to than different from my PRW-6000 (full model no. PRW-S6000Y-1) in overall design and function. Not surprising, since they are siblings, although yours is a newer design.

It appears that the PRG-600 has a plastic, screw lock Smart Crown. Mine has a metal, cam lock Smart Crown.

Is the bezel on the PRG-600 resin or metal? I believe mine in stainless steel.

Edit: From what I've read, the PRG-600 bezel is stainless steel.

I still wish Casio would put a 24 hour CDT on their higher-end ana-digis. It can't be that difficult.

I also wish they'd add a user-selected offset for the hand alignment to help compensate for factory misalignment. For example, say the hour hand is 1.5 clicks slow. The user could add 1 or 2 clicks and get it much closer to where it belongs, although not perfect. Having independently moving hour and minute hands without the ability for the user to fine tune their positions seems like a missed opportunity.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very detailed review, thank you.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Great review. I love the look of it. Down the line I want a bigger function-y (if that's a word) analog watch. The Mudmasters and Gulfmasters were the contenders, but this definitely joins them. If the price comes down a bit, pretty much only the negative display would be holding it back for me. 

Grats on the great watch!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

MarkBishop said:


> Great review. I love the look of it. Down the line I want a bigger function-y (if that's a word) analog watch. The Mudmasters and Gulfmasters were the contenders, but this definitely joins them. If the price comes down a bit, pretty much only the negative display would be holding it back for me.
> 
> Grats on the great watch!


There is a positive display version too, the PRG-600-1. The one reviewed is a PRG-600Y-1.

PRG-600-1 | PRO TREK | Timepieces | CASIO


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Yup, the main case of the PRG-600 is plastic/resin. The case is kind of sandwiched between the steel bezel (likely painted not DLC) and the steel back. There are obviously creases on the plastic/resin case (see 1st pic in my 1st post), that indicate it's not made from a single piece. But rather the case's made from multiple pieces of plastic/resin that fused together.

The watch MUST be metal to be tough... LOL ;-) I shouldn't be too picky, as this IS a better quality watch than say a < $30 bucks Casio. Also it's a Protrek with 100m WR, not a G-Shock, so it wasn't design for the same level of toughness. It's forgivable, given the quality on the other parts of the watch and the competitiveness of the pricing.

Agree with you for the CDT and hand alignment. Also if one already has a PRW6000/6100, this watch is probably not _necessary_. But then necessity is not always the priority for us watch addicts. :-d



GaryK30 said:


> Thanks for your review. It's a good looking watch.
> 
> The PRG-600 seems more similar to than different from my PRW-6000 (full model no. PRW-S6000Y-1) in overall design and function. Not surprising, since they are siblings, although yours is a newer design.
> 
> ...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

MarkBishop said:


> If the price comes down a bit, pretty much only the negative display would be holding it back for me.


It's an STN LCD (Super-Twisted Nematic Liquid Crystal Display). For this one, even the negative display is very easy to see. You're totally safe to try a negative display for the first time for this model.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Here's a side-by-side comparison with the PRG600's older brother, the PRG550. The PRG550 uses no smart crown, only buttons in a familiar Protrek layout. It has no tough movement (hand self-correction) and no hand shift/parking (out of view) features. It's using an older gen analog automation, as well as older gen V2 ABC/T sensors. Also it's only 60min for both stopwatch and timer, even worse than the PRG600 in that aspect.









Other than the differences mentioned above, all other functions are very similar between the 550 and 600. For fit and finish, while the 600 has more metal parts, the 550 has an overall better quality resin construction. I don't think their bands are interchangeable, since they use different lug design. The 550 can just as easy fitting a NATO or other third party straps.








Luminosity of the hands and markers are about the same, although the 600 used more volume of lume due to bigger hands and markers. When charged with a CFL lamp, both lit up nicely, but it's relatively short live for both. After about half an hour, lume on both would be down to a level not able to be photographed with a normal camera. Though it's still observable by human eyes. Neither can compare to the lume of the GA1100, which is my best G-Shock/Protrek lume so far.
















Both use LED lights. The 550 only has 1, and able to lit up the analog face only. The 600 has 2 and able to lit up both face and LCD. The improvement is obvious. I also like that the 600 LEDs are not super bright like the one in the GA1100. It's much more easy to the eyes, and will not destroy your night vision.
















In short, despite its age (first released in 2012), the PRG550 is still a strong contender compare to the new PRG600. The PRG550 probably face lesser issues due to its older tech. Sometimes, low tech still rules. ;-) The 550 also has a better protected crystal, so it may be more "beatable" ;-) than the PRG600.


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

I agree with half your review, as my only concern was lack of atomic and lack of 24h cdt, but I'm very biased as I think this is probably the best looking casio I've ever seen. 
And works amazing on other bands!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

For my curiosity, I've compared the functions between recent Casio models of ana-digi ABC watches with smart crown. Without further ado, here's the comparison chart below. I will explain a bit further after the chart.

*Functional & Operational Comparison for: Casio Analog-Digital Smart Access Triple/Quad Sensors Watches*


*PRG600 [5497]
**PRW6000 [5365]**PRW6100 [5470]**PRX8000 [5470]*
*PRW7000 [5480]**GWG1000 [5463]**GWN1000 [5371]**GWNQ1000 [5477]*Cam Lock CrownYYScrew Down CrownYYYYYYTough MovementYYYYYYYYDedicated Light ButtonYYYYYYHigh-Speed Movement (HS1 & HS2)
YYYYYYYHS2 forward onlyBattery Indicator & Low Battery AlertYYYYYYYYDisplay Sleep & Function SleepYYYYYYYYIn Timekeeping mode, the 8 o'clock button is used for setting Home City, DST, 12/24H, Mute, P.Save, light duration, auto light, etc.
YYYYYYYYIn Timekeeping mode, the 10 o'clock button is used for setting home time (hour, min, sec, year, month and day).YYYYYYYYTime MemoYHand Home Adjustment by pressing 4 o'clock button for 5 seconds.
YYYYYYYYHand Home Adjustment is automated with no user input.YYYYYYYYHand parking to 2 o'clock position by holding the light button then press the 8 o'clock button.
YYYYYYYYAuto hand shift away from LCD screen to
4 o'clcok or 8 o'clock positions.YYYYYYAuto hand shift away from LCD screen to
2 o'clcok or 10 o'clock positions.YYVersion 3 ABCT sensors (see specs for details in ranges and precision)
YYYYYYYYABT units specified under each function's adjust mode.
YYYYYABT units specified under timekeeping adjust mode by using the 8 o'clock button to get to the settings.
YYYAll sensor modes using 4 o'clock button
YYCompass via 2 o'clock buttonYYYYYYBidirectional compass calibrationYYYYYYMagnetic declination correction
YYYYYYYYHorizontally compensated compass with Figure 8 calibration and 3-points calibration.
YYBearing Memory (1 record only)
YBearing Memo (multiple records with timestamp)
YAltimeter via 4 o'clock button
YYYYYYAltimeter update interval either 5 sec for 1 hour or every 2 min for 12 hours.
YYYYYYYYAltitude differential +/- 100m or +/- 1000m
YYYYYYYYAltitude differential using second hand
YYYYYYYAltitude differential using mode hand
YAltitude Memo
YBarometer & Temperature via 8 o'clock mode button
YYYYYYPressure differential using second hand
YYYYYYYPressure differential using mode hand
YPress the 10 o'clock button for 2 seconds to enable the pressure change indicator / alarm.
YYYYYYYYBarometer auto measure interval 30min or 2 hours
YYBaro Memo
YTemp Memo
Y40 Memo Records
Y30 altitude recordsYYYYYYAltitude record includes Max, Min, total accent and total decent.
YYYYYY24 hours stopwatch
YYYYYYYY60min timerYYYYYYYY5 alarms & hourly signalYYYYYYYYIn WT mode, press 10 o'clock button for 3 seconds to swap home city and world time city.
YYYYYYYYIn WT mode, press 4 o'clock button for 3 seconds to change to UTC time.
YYYYYYYYIllumination 1.5 or 3 seconds with auto on/off
YYYYYYYYIllumination with Dual LEDs
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Y
Illumination with LED for LCD and UV LED (Neon) for dial
Y
Radio Control (Atomic) with Auto DST
YYYYYYYTide/Moon DataYYYFishing DataYSunrise / SunsetYYDepth Sensor with auto record data and memoYSTN DisplayYYYYYCities / Zones
29/29
29/29
29/29
29/29
48/31
29/29
29/29
48/31
Battery life after full charge with no further charging
7 months6 months6 months6 months6 months6 months6 months6 months


All of these info are generated by reading the manuals of the watches. Other than the PRG600, I do not have the other models. So please let me know, if I made any error or missed anything. Thanks!

The PRW6000 and GWN1000 are the earlier smart access ana-digi ABC models, so they have a cam lock design for the smart crown. The GWN1000 Gulfmaster(v1) however, differ significantly from the PRW6000. It does not have a dedicated light switch, it uses a single button for all sensor modes, and it does not have any record mode. Though it does have tide and moon data function, which the PRW6000 does not have.

The only difference between the updated PRW6100 to the original PRW6000 is the screw down crown and the STN display. The luxurious PRX8000 happened to use the same exact module as the PRW6100, so functionally they are exactly the same. The GWG1000's heavily based on the PRW6000, so functionally nearly the same. One thing I'm not sure is whether the Mudmaster has an STN display or not, somebody please fill me in on that, thanks.

So therefore, the PRG600 is very similar functionally and operationally to the PRW6000, PRW6100, PRX8000, and the Mudmaster GWG1000. The main function the PRG600 lacks compare to those 4 models is atomic timekeeping.

The PRW7000 and GWNQ1000 Gulfmaster(v2) are the latest models with newer functionalities. The PRW7000 in many ways similar to the PRW6100, but with additional functionalities like the horizontally compensated compass, bearing memory, longer barometer measurement intervals, tide/moon data, fishing data, and sunrise/sunset time. It also has some operational differences to the 6100, such as its LCD's at 12 o'clock location (instead of 6 o'clock), sensor unit settings are in the timekeeping adjust mode (instead of in each sensor's own adjust mode), and the mode hand is used to indicate baro/alti differentials (instead of the second hand). It's the only watch here that uses the mode hand for indicating differentials.

The GWNQ1000 is similar to the GWN1000, in that it has no dedicated light button and uses a single button for all sensor modes. The GWNQ1000's similar to the PRW7000, in that it also has 12 o'clock LCD, horizontally compensated compass, longer barometer intervals, tide/moon data and sunrise/sunset time. Unique to the Gulfmaster(v2) are the depth sensor and the multiple (time/bearing/altitude/barometer/temperature/depth) memos capability. The Gulfmaster(v2) also is the only watch here with limitation to the high speed movement, in that the HS2 speed is limited to forward movement only. Not sure if that has anything to do with the widespread hand issue detailed in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/problems-my-gulfmaster-q1000-v2-3570082.html


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

I've also reviewed the video a few times from the member below regarding the Gulfmaster V2 issue. So far, knock on wood, I went through all the modes / settings in the PRG600, and it's able to return to normal timekeeping with no issue with the hands! :-!



njb242 said:


> I threw together this brief video showing the problem:


I will probably do a lug "dissection" later on when I have time to dissemble it and take some pictures. Otherwise, I would like to open the floor for other members' own reviews/comments on the PRG-600. Thank you!


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for taking all the time to put this together WG! 

I don't have the MM anymore, but I'm pretty sure mine did not have an STN display.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed comparison. Very useful.


----------



## Medic1013 (Sep 17, 2009)

Beautiful watches for sure


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

It might be helpful to put the reference table and notes into a dedicated thread.


----------



## Medic1013 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been out of the watch buying game for a while and this isn't helping. Beautiful watch and great review. Thanks


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Outstanding review, thank you. If this watch had 200M wr I would likely mark it for my next purchase. (Yeah yeah I know) 

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

This has been truly helpful! I've been looking at this watch for a couple weeks and trying to find out as much as I can before buying one.

Thank You for all your effort,

Ard


----------



## CdrShepard (Apr 16, 2016)

How's the mineral crystal holding up? Seems scary to me with that much exposed un-recessed crystal, but the aesthetic of the watch is really nice and clean for an ABC model.

Sent from my right nostril


----------



## ZJAZZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Great review! Congrats on the watch.

Have you tried my method of aligning hands manually on tough movements??? I'm sure it will work! 
Here's the link:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Ard said:


> This has been truly helpful! I've been looking at this watch for a couple weeks and trying to find out as much as I can before buying one.
> Thank You for all your effort, Ard


Thank you! If I am not remembering wrong, you're looking at the version with the brown leather strap. That version is slightly more expensive than the other versions, but you should still be able to find a discount in stores like Kohls.



CdrShepard said:


> How's the mineral crystal holding up? Seems scary to me with that much exposed un-recessed crystal, but the aesthetic of the watch is really nice and clean for an ABC model.


The mineral crystal is holding up well in mine. But the frequency I wear this watch cannot represent someone who wear theirs 24/7 as the only watch. I say given the scratch resistance of mineral glass, it should be ok in general. Unless you're really rough with you watches, then you could score some scratches on the crystal.



ZJAZZ said:


> Great review! Congrats on the watch.
> 
> Have you tried my method of aligning hands manually on tough movements??? I'm sure it will work!
> Here's the link:


I read your thread about the hidden procedure to manually adjust the hands. Will check out the video, too. But I haven't find the need to do it yet, since mine is perfectly aligned with the auto method.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice looking watch, but no thanks. I will keep my Rangeman.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

Your review sold me on the watch so I bought two of them! I wound up keeping the PRG-600YB (Green strap version) as I liked the lighter colored bezel better. The ability to quickly swap out bands is a real plus for this model over my old PRW-3100. I already have two additional quick change bands for it and might add a few more. It's a big watch that doesn't wear big and is very light on the wrist. I've only had it since last Friday but I've been wearing it every day and putting it through its paces -- hiking, swimming, lounging in the hammock -- and so far it's a winner in my book. It looks and feels more like a traditional watch which I like yet has all the bells and whistles I want from a Casio Triple Sensor watch -- the compass is dead on and I much prefer the second hand as the north indicator; the barometer is accurate over the long run but can jump around a bit from hour to hour; temperature is accurate once off the wrist; and the altimeter is the usual wonky Casio stuff that works fine as long as you set your base altitude before heading out. As long as it continues to hold up I can't see it leaving my wrist for the rest of the summer unless I'm doing some dedicated snorkeling.


----------



## vetra (Mar 10, 2015)

Just bought PRG 600-JF1 (from online japanese firm Net De Udetokai using Rakuten Global website) - great price, including international shipping. Love the watch - tasteful appearence. Does takes a bit of careful reading of instructions to understand set-up and button logic.


----------



## bmmh05 (May 8, 2015)

PRG-650 is now out. The one with the mint green or whatever they call it, actually looks kind of cool. Lumination looks like the PRW-7000. Looks good. Would be nice to see this exact watch as an atomic version for us addicts.


----------



## Indo-Padawan (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank you for writing this review!

I set my heart for 600YL, and also getting a black resin original strap (to replace the leather strap).


----------



## beef (Nov 30, 2009)

Great review- I've been wearing my PRG-600Y for a month and only have a few things to add. I really like the standard 24mm lugs. The stock strap was fine but a little stiff and I'm not a fan of taper so I replaced it with a soft silicone 'tire track' type strap. I wish the hour indicator bars were made of luminescent material like the GWG-1000. Don't get me wrong, there's plenty of lume to see the time in an instant in the dark. The 12, 3, and 9 numbers are fully lumed as are the little pips above the hour bars. But you can't have too much lume  

It's a great travel watch. You can switch back and forth between home and alternate time zones with a button push and it's fun to watch the altitude go up to ~7000ft in the airplane


----------



## D7002470 (Jan 26, 2013)

Great informative review. Really appreciate the contribution. My MTG-S1000D-1A lacked the hourly sig and illumination in which I really missed. Im glad my PRW-8000T-7B has both.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

beef said:


> Great review- I've been wearing my PRG-600Y for a month and only have a few things to add. I really like the standard 24mm lugs. The stock strap was fine but a little stiff and I'm not a fan of taper so I replaced it with a soft silicone 'tire track' type strap. I wish the hour indicator bars were made of luminescent material like the GWG-1000. Don't get me wrong, there's plenty of lume to see the time in an instant in the dark. The 12, 3, and 9 numbers are fully lumed as are the little pips above the hour bars. But you can't have too much lume
> 
> It's a great travel watch. You can switch back and forth between home and alternate time zones with a button push and it's fun to watch the altitude go up to ~7000ft in the airplane


I'm glad to know the PRG-600 has standard 24mm lugs. PacParts is showing resin straps for $54 USD. That seems excessive to me. I'd expect more like $30. The synthetic leather strap is $33. So at least one can go aftermarket quite easily. Simple straight pass-through strap end, nothing proprietary like on the 3xx, 3xxx, 6xxx, and 7xxxx.


----------



## DCsportsFreak (Oct 14, 2017)

bmmh05 said:


> PRG-650 is now out. The one with the mint green or whatever they call it, actually looks kind of cool. Lumination looks like the PRW-7000. Looks good. Would be nice to see this exact watch as an atomic version for us addicts.


I recently bought my first Pro Trek and I now own 3. I really like the entire Pro Trek line of watches. Unfortunately with the PRG-650, I just can't get behind the fact that they thought cutting the 6 in half was a good idea. Looks very cheesy in my opinion.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

DCsportsFreak said:


> I recently bought my first Pro Trek and I now own 3. I really like the entire Pro Trek line of watches. Unfortunately with the PRG-650, I just can't get behind the fact that they thought cutting the 6 in half was a good idea. Looks very cheesy in my opinion.


Oh great, I never noticed that until you just mentioned it. THANKS A LOT MAN! :-d


----------



## DCsportsFreak (Oct 14, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Oh great, I never noticed that until you just mentioned it. THANKS A LOT MAN! :-d


My bad!!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I just got my PRG-600YL. I have to say that the strap is very imposing. So thick, at a whopping 4mm! It has some cushion to it, and while synthetic leather, it feels like it'll eventually conform to the wrist. The weight of the watch is "just right", not too heavy, not too light. I like the back plate having a satin metal trim with raised brushed metal center. The imprinting is very lightly etched, not quite the solid look of the Masters of G series (like Mudmaster and Gulfmaster), but the metal looks comparable.

The crown on mine is nicely done, no wobbling at all when locked or extended (hopefully it will stay that way as the watch gains usage). And there doesn't feel like there's any "catching" required for closure. You start turning it and it threads right in. I have to admit, it's a little bit of a pain for use with the timer, as any change requires using the crown. I'm so used to the quick set action you get with all digital models. Same thing for the alarm, but that's not something you change frequently (with 5 to choose from). At first when I started to set the time I was mystified by the long slow scroll of minutes... but thankfully realized with a press of a button I could do hours alone. At least you can arm/disarm them without using the crown.

The case itself is a little "blah" with the seam visible that reveals the plastic composition. BUT... that seam is below the mid line and you really don't see it when you're wearing the watch, in addition to the clutter of buttons, lugs, crown, and crown protectors working to hide it. Definitely not a detraction for me.

The "beep" tones you get when moving modes is OK. But, I just tried out the timer and was sunk to find that the beep tones at timer finish are weak. Same for the alarm. It's maybe a touch louder than the GW-M5610. With my heater vent blowing nearby, there's an ambient sound of air rushing. I set the alarm, then forgot about it and started typing. I missed the alarm, because I didn't hear it. :-( I set it again and then paid close attention. Now I heard it... as I discovered the tone will change depending upon how much your wrist is pressing up against the case, and the angle of the watch to your ears. Oh well. I guess I shouldn't have expected much more, given CASIO's track record.

The lume looks wonderful when first energized. But the half-life appears to be pretty short. Hopefully it slows down enough so that it's visible for a good many hours. Yet, there is the back light. The specs say "dual LED"... but it sure looks like 1 LED to me. That is, until I realized that the negative LCD display has its own LED, rather faint at that. The LCD is visible, but the dimness gives you the impression that the large LED on the dial is doing the work. Anyway, it's nicely bright enough to light up the dial and make the time visible.

The hand movement is superb. I love how the hands smoothly auto-slide away from the LCD when changing modes. And of course, hour and minute hands turn independently. You really have to see it first hand to appreciate it.

Incidentally, I'd seen one or two people complain about "gold accents" (bezel and crown) and opted against this model for that reason. Yet, not so on this model despite the impression given from stock photos. It's actually _*bronze*_. While indoors, the bezel is rather muted. It's only in bright daylight when it becomes lighter, and only then it starts to look a little bit more towards gold. But since the metal is brushed it never gets "blingy." It looks quite tasteful.

As Watch_Geekmaster said, the operation is not quite intuitive, as it's different from other models. It will take a little getting used to. But overall, I have to say that this is a very nicely done watch. Definitely worth the discounted prices of $200 USD or less.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

@xevious - Congrats on your new PRG-600YL. Do you have any pics of your new acquisition?


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Thanks, Gary. I do have a few. They still show the bezel and crown "brighter" than as they appear in reality, sort of "brass" like and perhaps a few shades away from gold. If I had the time to locate a tripod and fiddle with the manual controls, I'd be able to get a more accurate representation. Auto colors things a bit off from reality. :-d But the brushed metal color is more subdued in person. Definitely more of a bronze appearance than brass.




























Notice the LCD display in the last photo. Look at how legible it is, despite the shallow angle. That's STN for you. :-!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Another shot, in low light head-on. Gorgeous contrast on that LCD. It looks even sharper in person, almost enough to make you feel like this has sapphire glass instead of mineral crystal. ;-)


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Awesome watch xevious. Classy looks and color.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

grinch_actual said:


> Awesome watch xevious. Classy looks and color.


Thanks, *Grinch*! Yes, out of all the PRG-600 variants, I felt like this one has the classier, more "traditional analog" kind of look about it. A nice contrast to other watches in my collection. I was hanging on the fence for quite a while on getting an ana-digi ProTrek... and glad I waited for this model to come out. The LCD seems to be "just right" in terms of size, resolution, and clarity, for a timepiece with main time provided by analog. I just don't know if I'm going to get on with that seriously thick strap. It might just need some "breaking in" to work out. The color really works well with the watch.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Beautiful watch! Really like the proportions, the shiny bezel is not too big and the LCD blends in nicely. Thank you for the photos and your opinion on the watch.


----------



## Indo-Padawan (Nov 17, 2017)

@xevious - Congrats on your new acquisition

Allow me to share my PRG-600YL with replacement straps from urethane (standard) PRG600 Series ​


----------



## n4rwhals (Jul 16, 2017)

Cool watch! I love the bezel and that lume!


----------



## Anaglyph (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello all. I have bought a casio Protrek prg-600yb-1dr it has a green cloth strap which i intend to replace with a silicone strap. I am from Pakistan. Any help from you guys would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Anaglyph said:


> Hello all. I have bought a casio Protrek prg-600yb-1dr it has a green cloth strap which i intend to replace with a silicone strap. I am from Pakistan. Any help from you guys would be highly appreciated. Thanks


The PRG600 can take 24mm straps. I think you can use wide variety of straps in that size. Hope that helps.


----------



## Anaglyph (Jan 2, 2018)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Anaglyph said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all. I have bought a casio Protrek prg-600yb-1dr it has a green cloth strap which i intend to replace with a silicone strap. I am from Pakistan. Any help from you guys would be highly appreciated. Thanks
> ...


Thanks for the prompt reply. I wonder if you could help me with a link to original silicone replacement band that would fit this model of my watch. Hope I am not bothering. Thanks again


----------



## NoobxLinux (Jan 2, 2018)

i want to buy PRG-600 but found PRG-650Y-1DR just arrive in the market ...so i bought it because it more cheaper ...do no why ...may be because the currently ..lol


----------



## Indo-Padawan (Nov 17, 2017)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> The PRG600 can take 24mm straps. I think you can use wide variety of straps in that size. Hope that helps.


+1

and you can find from various sellers in Ebay, among others, strapsco =

https://www.ebay.com/usr/strapsco


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

NoobxLinux said:


> i want to buy PRG-600 but found PRG-650Y-1DR just arrive in the market ...so i bought it because it more cheaper ...do no why ...may be because the currently ..lol
> 
> View attachment 12773699


I was so close to buying the PRG-650Y, at about $205 plus shipping (after discounts, at JC Penny). But, when I saw I could get a PRG-600YL for a good $50 cheaper, I went with that one instead. I just liked the 3, 9, and 12 large digits display, rather than the smaller 2, 4, 6 [chopped], 8, 10, 12.


----------



## NoobxLinux (Jan 2, 2018)

xevious said:


> I was so close to buying the PRG-650Y, at about $205 plus shipping (after discounts, at JC Penny). But, when I saw I could get a PRG-600YL for a good $50 cheaper, I went with that one instead. I just liked the 3, 9, and 12 large digits display, rather than the smaller 2, 4, 6 [chopped], 8, 10, 12.


lucky for you ... PRG-650Y $50 much cheaper than PRG-600YL because poor currency:-( and another reason bcos much a like my dream watch PRW-7000


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

I am contemplating to order the PRG650YBE but not sure if I could thread a 24mm one-piece Nato or Zulu through the lug hardware!

Anyone care to chime in, please?!

Thanks in advance......


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Case holes to screw the back cover are resin or metal?


----------



## Swindiana (Apr 30, 2018)

anto1980 said:


> Case holes to screw the back cover are resin or metal?


Zulu band on a PRG-600YL. I flipped the lugs to get the "band stopper" on the other side (tried it with original fitting first resulting in more fold on the band). You will not be able to slide it throught but refitting the pins after positioning the watch wasn't that hard. I've also ordered the Suunto Core adapters to see if that'll work. Some shots:

































Regards,
Swindiana


----------



## Swindiana (Apr 30, 2018)

Ooops. Double pic there. Can it be edited?


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Geekmaster:
O K I admit it. I'm the village idiot at setting my 8 Casio Digis.
From my PRW270 to my GW3000bb1.
Fortunately I have 2 sons and a SIL who are past masters at
setting digitals. 
After "Press button A down for ,,,, seconds" I'm lost. The
font n the instruction manual is so small I cant read it, 80 y o
eyes, But I can see "place in cart" really well!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

arogle1stus said:


> Geekmaster:
> O K I admit it. I'm the village idiot at setting my 8 Casio Digis.
> From my PRW270 to my GW3000bb1.
> Fortunately I have 2 sons and a SIL who are past masters at
> ...


I respect your age, Art. Glad you have your sons and son in law to help set your watches.

Honestly, for this PRG-600, I found myself forgetting some of the functions a few times. I had to look up the manual to relearn the procedures. I never had to do that for any of the digital G-Shocks, Protreks and other Casios I have. Owe it to Casio for making their digital watches with such consistent operating procedures.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Watch_Geekmaster:
Thanks for your "Like" 1,781st Like in fact.
I consider myself somewhat intelligent. After all I operated freight trains
consisting of millions of dollars of goods. But even if instructions were easier
to read I'd still have probs decyphering them. Great having sons that can!
Recently one of my GA100s had a dead battery. Took it to a watch shop.
(Mistake No 1) battery was installed but installer couldn't sync digi readout to
Analog hands (Mistake No 2)
He tells me he needs to remove min hand and reset it on pivot (Sync hand to
Digi readout (Mistake No 3).
I seed tha light. Send Casios back to service center nuther words!!!
Even if centers are half a continent away (Calif and N J)

X Traindrivere Art


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's a short video review of the PRG-600 that was posted recently on YouTube.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Another PRG-600 review.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

GaryK30:
Gary you da man!
Regarding Casio resetting. Resetting skills is why I have moxey sons
and SIL (Mark M)

X traindriver Art


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

I just purchased this watch second hand last month. I don't find any of the crown issues of the OP, in fact, the click stop and friction level of the crown operation remind me of a German tank. It's very solid, the action precise and the face of the crown aligns with the crown guard assisted by the o-ring to remind one to keep it screwed down. I'm a diver since before I could drive, so I've operated a lot of screw-down crowns, this one, at least on this watch is super solid. I have 20+ other Casio's and find this to be the best execution on Analog/Digital. I have a PRW-5000 coming in and people seem to have a positive opinion of that watch, we'll see. There are compromises certainly, particularly with blocking the mode indicator. But you live with it, and it's fun to see the hands whisked out of the way of the digital display and then move back. Sometimes I think skeleton hands would have helped, but then you reduce contrast, which is king in my book. When I put on other watches, I miss all the data that I can easily get when I wear this guy. First thing I did when I got the watch was do a Home Hand Alignment, and my watch is perfectly aligned. I am a stickler for that. Makes me nuts when a Quartz second hand is misaligned. Conversely, it gives me great satisfaction to see the second hand march around the dial in perfect alignment like the majority of my Casio's do. I have the 600YB3 which I think is a high-contrast color combination. With the colors and shades selected, your eye falls naturally to the hands and hour markers, exactly as it should be. I own other watches, mostly from the four Japanese brands. And for me, the G-shock tendency to place marketing verbiage all over the watch ruins the design. Don't knock me here, I have several G-Shocks too that I really enjoy, but here you'll see no written information that isn't necessary for operation besides the Logos. Viola! A very good looking watch! Only the number 6 is sacrificed for the LCD panel. I don't find the resin case to be cheap in any way, the opposite, on my watch everything lines up. I'm very impressed with this watch and recommend it highly. I'm surprised I don't miss WaveCeptor atomic time keeping, actually I do, I miss checking to see if it's been synched at night, but in the month of ownership, I've had less than 2 seconds drift. So I don't really NEED it, but of course I want it ; ) I check synch all the time on my other Casio and Citizen watches, it's just addicting. I sure wish I had the Lume of the 650/60/7000. But I like the design of this watch better. I wish I had the Moon Tide data I have on several other Casios and my Sea Pathfinder. One of my least expensive Casios, WS210H-1AV, has the best visuals for moon tide data. I wish I didn't need the manual as often as I do to operate the watch. Other than that ... Overall highly recommended.


----------



## MikeWJr (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice review. 

The only feature I've struggled with understanding is the barometric info. Sometimes the second hand will point to the + or -, and sometimes it will be a little further around to indicate how much the pressure has changed, but I can't figure out what does it mean when it points to say 1 o'clock, how much pressure change does this represent, and from what prior measure was this based on.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

MikeWJr said:


> Nice review.
> 
> The only feature I've struggled with understanding is the barometric info. Sometimes the second hand will point to the + or -, and sometimes it will be a little further around to indicate how much the pressure has changed, but I can't figure out what does it mean when it points to say 1 o'clock, how much pressure change does this represent, and from what prior measure was this based on.


The pressure differential is based on the last automatic reading, which happens every two hours on this model (at 12:30, 2:30, 4:30, etc). Pointing to 1 o'clock means the pressure has dropped 5 hPa (millibars) since the last automatic reading. This pressure drop can be due to either weather or altitude change.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad to see this thread is still active. Interesting to read my own review after a while. ;-) Anyway, I still have the PRG-600. Since then, there were the PRG-650, PRW-6600, and PRW-60, I think. Did I miss any? They are all about the same in functionality as the 600. Casio hasn't made another watch with horizontally compensated compass, ever since the PRW-7000. That's one feature I'd like to see in Protreks. Also in my opinion for a truly practical ABC watch, it's still obligatory to be a digital.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Back when I originally posted about the watch, it was when PostImages.org was using the ".org" top level domain for image linking. They changed it to ".cc" and so all of the images are broken. I cannot edit the older posts, so here they are with the correct links:


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Another year has gone past, still have this watch. I know since then Casio had released many model variants with similar analog module, but this one's enough to satisfy me. Leaving here this beautiful shot below.









While now there is the PRW-70, finally a new model based on the PRW-7000, the price wasn't ideal. I will wait till the price comes down a bit, before satisfying my itch for another analog Protrek.


----------



## johnnxiv (Jul 26, 2021)

Will this watch automatically change time during Daylight SAving Time in the US?


----------

